# Celebrating Loki, 44 months old!



## jorats

She's my old sweet gal. 
When I first got her from the SPCA, she was very shy and quiet and fearful of me. I don't know why I called her Loki. But she sure worked her way into her name. She was so full of life, always climbing where she had no business, getting into trouble. Finding food, finding toys... she was definitely my mischief girl. 
She's not the same my sweet Loki. She now loves nothing more than to cuddle on me. She still goes for her treats and food but if I'm nearby, there's a Loki on my foot. 
I think she's also got some dementia. She doesn't exactly know where she is, she will sometimes walk off the shelf or into the bars. When her front stops to eat, her back legs will continue. She licks the air and she keeps her eyes squinty. My super rat Loki... celebrating your life and hopefully more to come. 



















Some of you may be familiar with my YouTube videos, Loki is in several of them.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EoSrrPIaoMM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zo4o2oJiEoE


----------



## Blossom

oh she looks contented bless her, you have done brilliantly.


----------



## Phobie

Congratulations for having such a sweet old girl! What a lovely life you've given her.


----------



## JulesMichy

I love the: "Lemme guess... Loki?" In my case, that's my Emma. lol!

Congrats, Loki girl!


----------



## SamsterAndRocky

i love the vidieos....they make me laugh....lotsa ratties. i can just imagine going in there and laying on the floor.....it makes me *squee*


----------



## crapola

what a beautiful old rattie she is  

do you nickname her "loki piloki"? i call my loco either "loco piloco" or "loki piloki"


----------



## Sparker

I love "old rat" stories. Thank you for sharing.

Mine are usually genetic nightmares (they're all rescues, I'm sure originally from pet stores) and don't usually make it to such a glorious old age.


----------



## jorats

Thanks!! 

All my rats are rescues or rehomes, probably most from pet stores as well, a few from our horrible local breeders that are sold to pet stores and people get bored with them.


----------



## Squeak

I'm sure Loki's a lucky rat!!


----------



## twitch

aw, such a sweet old girl. i hope i get to share an old rat story like that someday. i have 2 now that are over 2 but i don't know how far over. they are starting to slow down now too, and all they want is some lovings. i really enjoy this time in their life, when they're still relatively healthy that you don't have to fight for each day and all they want to do is be with you. its a nice time. i hope to see more pics of loki when she reaches her 45, 46, 47 months and beyond.


----------



## rattieluver

What a beautiful girl! A toast to Loki, celebrateing 44 months of life and hopfully many more!


----------



## Duckling

Elderly rats always have such an air of dignity and wisdom about them. What a lovely old gal, she looks so happy <3

(And in an odd sort of coincidence, I happened to watch one of your Youtube videos right before reading this, and I commented on how much I liked your Loki =D)


----------



## miloandroxie

Awwww, she's precious. And so happy; not surprising at her age. Great job and awesome videos


----------



## Screechy

I absolutely LOVE her! And those videos are PRICELESS!! Gimme that chocolate =]


----------



## jorats

She's younger in that video, it's bittersweet for me to watch those. Seeing how she is today... One thing though, she never had time to snuggle with me, never liked being picked up but in her old age, that's all she wants to do is to cuddle with me.


----------



## rattusnorvegicus

she is so cute.
where do you live, i am going to steal her. 
what a cutie


----------



## dragonegg

loki is veeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrryyyyyyyyyyyyyy coooooooooooooooooooooooooool. and cute.


----------

